# Hi From Alberta



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  That's a gorgeous picture you posted! Are you a dog breeder? That's great that you're getting back in to horses, congrats on your new horse purchases. Tell us a little about your new horses!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello Fellow Albertan! Welcome to the HorseForum!

I know what you mean about taking time off to raise kids! I just have one 2 year old! I used to ride everyday and now I ride about 30-50 times a year..lol! 

Looking forward to getting to know you ane your horses! The horse in your Avatar is stunning!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

that looks like a lovely place to go riding


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Horse Forum!  I totally understand the time issues you face. I have 4 kids also. :wink: Glad you are here!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Welcome to the horse forum!
Have alots of fun!


----------

